# Greetings from France



## Zinovia A. (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello people ,

My name is Zinovia, i am from Greece, and i currently live in Bordeaux, France.
I started working as a composer in 2009 after i had finished my music studies at a conservatory (piano, Classical Harmony, Counterpoint & Fugue). I have a personal project as a solo artist (my new album is going to be released this coming February) and at the same time i work as a composer for TV series for Russia. 

I am excited to be a member of this forum and to meet other professional musicians/composers with whom i can exchange ideas and working tips. 

Thanks for accepting my request 
Z.


----------



## leon chevalier (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome and good luck for your future release!


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello Zinovia, bienvenue sur Vi-Control !


----------



## Paul Grymaud (Dec 12, 2017)

Welcome Zinovia ! Καλωσόρισμα!


----------



## Zinovia A. (Dec 13, 2017)

Thank you guys!


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Dec 13, 2017)

france, greece, russia: that is an interesting mix.

Do you also have some orchestral / cinematic music (whatever that label means these days ) online ?
The music you have online is very nice and "atmospheric". And I am curious what your more orchestral music would sound like.


----------



## Zinovia A. (Dec 13, 2017)

Indeed, who would have thought..

In fact i do have another soundcloud profile with some of my earlier stuff for series. Here it is https://soundcloud.com/zinoviaarvanitidiworks

Feel free to give me feedback!


----------

